# Asterix im Land der Götter - Exklusiver Clip aus der "Trabantenstadt"-Verfilmung



## FlorianStangl (17. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Asterix im Land der Götter - Exklusiver Clip aus der "Trabantenstadt"-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Asterix im Land der Götter - Exklusiver Clip aus der "Trabantenstadt"-Verfilmung


----------



## bundesgerd (17. Februar 2015)

Tut mir leid, aber Asterix als Animationsfilm geht nun mal gar nicht...dieses CGI raubt Asterix & Obelix die Seele...meiner Meinung jedenfalls, ich kenne noch die Originalzeichentrickfilme. Da war immerhin noch Herz und Seele drin...


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2015)

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Februar 2015)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber Asterix als Animationsfilm geht nun mal gar nicht...dieses CGI raubt Asterix & Obelix die Seele...meiner Meinung jedenfalls, ich kenne noch die Originalzeichentrickfilme. Da war immerhin noch Herz und Seele drin...



Finde ich immer noch besser als die Realverfilmung mit diesem Steuerflüchtling und Diktatorenfreund Gerad Dingsbums als Obelix...


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2015)

Naja die Erben wollen halt Geld sehen 

Asterix Nr. 33: Gallien in Gefahr das 2005 rauskam war schon wtf - Ich mein Ausserirdische ?? Band Nr 34 war auch kein echter Asterix Band da haben nur Gastkünstler Asterix gezeichnet.

Band 35 - Asterix bei den Pikten kehrte langsam zu den Wurzlen zurück

Die 4 Asterix Realfilme waren nicht schlecht waren relativ nahe an der Story und haben meist paar Bände kombiniert 

Am besten waren noch natürlich die per handgezeichneten mit den genialen intro songs wie 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjIkFiwm2EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHaDNF78Hdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Asterix in Amerika der letzte Film in den 90er hatte auch einen genialen song 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T88Gyi_U4IA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Asterix und die wikinger später 2006 war auch nicht schlecht aber nicht mehr so gut wie die alten aus den 80er und 90er jahren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Finde ich immer noch besser als die Realverfilmung mit diesem Steuerflüchtling und Diktatorenfreund Gerad Dingsbums als Obelix...


Ich bin auch froh dass es mit dem Real-Werken aufhört. Asterix funktioniert als Trickfigur besser, dieser CGI-Streifen könnte an die alten Qualitäten ansetzen wenn neben der Technik auch der Witz passt.


----------



## Wamboland (18. Februar 2015)

Der Ausschnitt war zumindest nett. Der Stil ist etwas billig. Könnte auch in Echtzeit auf nem PC gerendert werden. 

Wenn es dann im Free TV (oder auf Prime) läuft, kann man es sich ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2015)

nja
Asterix ist so ne Sache und grade nach den letzten 2 Realfilmen und den letzten 4 Bänden von Uderzo
Allerdings, ich muss sagen, ich find den modernen Ansatz garnicht mal so mies und auch wenn es nicht das beste CGI ist und eine Zeichnung irgendwo einen ganz anderen Stil mit sich bringt, aber ich finde das durchaus so einen guten, wenn auch anderen Charm hat, aber den richtigen

Wobei ich allerdings auch schon ein gutes Stück weit glaube, das viele dann doch eher an der Verklärung der Vergangenheit festhängen und daher den Film teilweise schlechter machen, als er eigentlich ist, ich meine, der wird eh nicht an die alten Filme herran kommen, aber muss er das auch wirklich?


----------



## Thorus12 (19. Februar 2015)

Grundsätzlich ist das Design der Gallier gut gelungen muss ich sagen, aber der ganze Rest, Nebencharaktere, Römer, Recht fad und langweilig.

Dennoch freu ich mich auf den Film, da es einer meiner Lieblingscomics ist.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Finde ich immer noch besser als die Realverfilmung mit diesem Steuerflüchtling und Diktatorenfreund Gerad Dingsbums als Obelix...



Die Realverfilmungen finde ich auch nicht so gut.

Aber wergen dem Gerad Dingsbums...., also da gibt es ganz andere Steuerflüchtlinge die auch leider hier in Deutschland Extrem hohes Ansehen genießen dürfen, trotz Steuerflucht.


----------

